

Ask HN: How to deal with inattentive ADHD? - laststraw

Struggling with extremely low threshold of boredom and a lack of motivation. Have trouble processing information accurately and quickly. Was wondering if anyone here can relate to it and what I can do about it?
======
gnicholas
My startup makes a tool that many ADHDers find to be helpful, called BeeLine
Reader. It's been featured by a couple ADHD blogs and is periodically
discussed on reddit's ADHD subreddit. HTH!

------
writeclick
Get in touch via my website: writeclickmedia.com. For obvious reasons, I don't
want to share too much here. Happy to help, though.

